# ISO help/advice w/split pea soup



## sam111 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have just followed the directions for cooking split peas.
They said around 30 to 45 minutes. In about 6-8 cups of water for every 2 cups of split peas. (I used 6 cups for 2 cups split peas)

What I got is more like pea soup which is ok but is that the consistence it should always yield or is there away to cook split peas to come out more like rice does.
i.e not a stew or soup based liquid but a soild half pea consistence?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2013)

Peas are made up of starch and fiber.  When they are split, then cooked, the pea solids have no "shell" to hold them together.  They disperse into the cooking liquid.  Depending on how much liquid is available, the will either distribute evenly, or settle to the bottom of the broth.  Adding a roux to your split pea soup sill dilute the sometimes strong flavor, and extend the soup.  It also binds the pea solids in suspension.  I like strong flavors and so use a little less water.  The pea solids stay suspended evenly.  I balance the flavor with onion, carrot, salt, and garlic.  I often add a ham bone, smoked pork hocks, or ham to the soup to give it a smokey flavor, plus the flavor of the ham.

Dried whole peas will soften into an edible pea.  it will not taste like fresh peas.  It won't be sweet, but a little bitter and savory.  The flavor will be identical to split peas.

pearl barley will give you the texture you're looking for, as will rice, wild rice, groats, and some kinds of pasta, especially orzo.  Their are other grains as well.  I know there are people here that have experimented with many of them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## sam111 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok , I see so this is what the consistence is suppose to be mash potato like / soup like.
The other question off of this one is how close am I away from making pea soup once I have cooked green split peas?


----------



## olmoelisa (May 8, 2013)

To make a pea soup, put in a pot the peas, water or meat broth (3-4 times the volume of the peas) and a onion or better 2-3 shallots cut in pieces, salt.
The peas usually cook in half an hour.
Add philadelphia cheese (1/4 of the volume of the peas) to thicken the soup and blend with a hand blender.
If you see your soup is too liquid, you can cook it a little bit more to thicken it more.
I don't add potatoes.


----------

